# Identify my boiga please??



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

I just boght couple of boigas, but i really don't know which morph/subspecies are these boigas belongs to. So please help me to identify them. Thanks before. :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

dog toothed cat snake, boiga cynodon, and that last pic is from google?


----------



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> dog toothed cat snake, boiga cynodon, and that last pic is from google?


 yup from google, just to compare. Are they 100% boiga cynodon? because i'm new in boiga. Really confusing, many of them seems similar.:hmm::?:


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

It looks like Boiga guangxiensis or Boiga kraepelini to me, but I'm not sure.
Could be Boiga angulata or cynodon as well. I would need more (bigger) photos to be sure.

Chris


----------



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

Chris Lagewaard said:


> It looks like Boiga guangxiensis or Boiga kraepelini to me, but I'm not sure.
> Could be Boiga angulata or cynodon as well. I would need more (bigger) photos to be sure.
> 
> Chris


According to your website, i don't think it's boiga guangxiensis.
Which side of photo would u like me to focus Chris? I will provide it for you soon. thanks.


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

It would help a lot if you could tell me where the animal is from.
I need some good head photos and some bigger fullbody shots.
For now, I'm sticking with Boiga kraepelini.

Chris


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris Lagewaard said:


> It would help a lot if you could tell me where the animal is from.
> I need some good head photos and some bigger fullbody shots.
> For now, I'm sticking with Boiga kraepelini.
> 
> Chris


 
i'm guesing they are indonesian, which is why i first thought cynodon,


----------



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

The seller said that the locality is come from Fillipine and the species is blunt headed tree snake. But i'm not sure these are blunt headed tree snake.

@ Chris: I'll take the pictures soon.


----------

